# e collar and ears standing



## lexicoco (May 3, 2009)

hi everyone!! i just had zeke neutered and was a little nervous regarding the e collar he has to wear and his beautiful ears that stand so nicely. will the e collar affect his ears? it is right on them folding them over.he is supposed to wear it for like 2 weeks!!! im just really scared about it affecting his ears so if any one has had any experience with this id appreciate it....thank you!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How old is he? I took Bo's e-collar off after an hour and kept him by my side to supervise. He only liked once and that was it. I never put it back on. I think you could flip his ears forward in front instead that would be better.


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

We did not use the collar when Jackson was neutered. He pretty much left it alone. Must have had some good drugs!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Most people only use the e-collar if their dog won't leave the incision alone. As other people have suggested you can remove the e-collar and supervise your dog. If he is bothering the incision you can put it back on.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruiser just had major surgery on both his knee and stomach. I was really concerned that he'd be bothering the sites, and so far he's left them alone without having to wear an e-collar. And today's the BIG day, we go in at 3:30 to have his stitches removed!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I had to have Isa wear one because she tore out the stitches the first time when she got spayed. Never bothered her ears and hers have been up since she was 9 weeks.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When Dakota was spayed we had a growth removed from her tongue so we had to leave the e collar on for 2 reasons. Had it on for a week. She was six months old.

Dakota's right ear leans to the left (just turned 1 year. Wished I had removed the e collar during times when I could supervise her. Did this cause the problem? I really don't know. Vet doesn't think so, as her left ear is perfect.


----------



## krissy_day (Nov 12, 2013)

My german shepherd is almost 10 months old on nov 19. His ears never stand sadly I believe he ruined the cartlidge when he had ear mites. He was neutured on Saturday and the ecollar is actually forcing his ears to stand. Do you think during the 2 weeks this may strengthen them enough to finally stand on there own? I will be such a happy gsd momma if so! Im tired of people asking if he's mixed


----------

